# Ridgeway, SC ..anybody out there?



## pedalista (Mar 1, 2005)

If you're looking to have the roads all to yourself, this is the place. Anybody else riding around Ridgeway, Winnsboro, Blythewood? Great rollers here.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I was just out that way maybe 3 weeks ago riding out of Summit Cycles on Two Notch. Pretty little town -- I even commented on it during the ride. Nice area as well. Need to get out that way more often.


----------



## howiefelthersnatch (Jun 18, 2006)

We do a ride that leaves Brennan Middle School (downtown) and goes out to Winnsboro and back to Columbia. It's about 70ish miles and usually takes 3.5 hours. Great riding out there...


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=750900#post750900


----------



## pedalista (Mar 1, 2005)

*Compliments*

Thanks for the photos.

Make sure you check out "The World's Smallest Police Station" on the main drag next to The Old Towne Hall Restaurant (closed on Sundays) as well as the distinctive 18th century Ruff (rhymes with "roof") Chapel next to the post office.

The living Ruff descendants, brothers, still run the hardware and furniture stores, also on the main street near the water tower.

Happy cycling,


----------

